

Ask HN: Should I keep working on this project? - bloodcarter
https://docs.google.com/View?id=dch8qbs4_328fqk5dgtz

======
iamdave
So if I'm looking at this correctly, this seems like a SIM Card in the cloud
(somebody punch me in the back of the head for using that phrase, I beg you)?
I think VZW uses a system like this where they can push contacts to a new
phone if you lose your old one?

My vote is yes, keep doing this. I love that Android currently gives me the
option of saving to the phone or to my SIM card, something like this I would
most definitely use.

Here's one question: if you continue this, will there be plans to export this
data in a human readable, highly portable format? i.e. synchronization with an
email application like outlook or Thunderbird?

I hope more people see this post, I nearly skipped it since it was on the
bottom of the "new" page. Good luck!

~~~
bloodcarter
Actually Genome is simply an identity and relationships provider in the cloud.
And this Android app supposed to be just an example of what any developer can
do on top of Genome as a platform.

And yes, there were plans about exporting this data instead locking you in
like FB does these days. Actually there is a part of Genome that I call
"drivers", they can hide the complexity and variability of the underlying
datasources and web services. For ex. one can write a Genome driver for
Outlook or Thunderbird, or you can write a "device driver" for say Foursquare
to be able write on top of Genome something like this:

//Making your app location aware

starbucks = Genome.User.Location.Lastest;

It was like Windows API, but for web.

